# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  ¿Creéis en la psicokinesis? ¿es Uri Geller un verdadero psíquico?

## unai_izquierdo

Todo el mundo ha oído hablar de él: reparaba aparatos estropeados usando su mente, leía la mente de las personas y, sobre todo, doblaba metales utilizando solamente su psique, o eso al menos era lo que quería que creyesemos.
Se paseo por medio mundo exhibiendo estos poderes y le acarrearon tanto críticos como detractores. Aquí, en España, en el programa de TVE Directísimo, Geller doblaba metales ante los atónitos ojos de los españoles.
¿Creéis de verdad que Uri Geller tenía verdaderos poderes, o es un simple mentalista demasiado afamado y con don de masas?
Personalmente, empiezo yo, creo que Geller SÍ tenía poderes, y a demás era todo un maestro a la hora de mostrarlos.  Muchas personas llamaban al programa diciendo que las manecilas de su reloj se movían, o que habían doblado un cubierto. Quizá el 60% de esa gente que llamaba lo hacía por estupidez, el otro 30% confundidos con el asunto, pero creo que una muy pequeña parte de los españoles lograban lo que Geller intentaba transmitir.
Quizá uno de los detractores mas famosos de Uri Geller sea James Randi, que decidió desenmascarar en varias ocasiones a Geller reproduciendo sus mismos trucos mediante el ilusionismo puro y duro. Después, lo llevaron a un programa de televisión dónde no se le permitió ni a Geller ni a sus ayudantes traer sus propios accesorios (cucharas, reojes y demás). El mentalista no fue capaz esta vez de hacer gala de sus poderes. ¿Por qué? No lo sé, según él era mucha la presión y el escepticismo al que se veía sometido. Aquí tienen el vídeo, juzguen por ustedes mismos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMgIfnB8HiM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPYXc-ZkDXg

----------


## pujoman

No he mirado los videos, pero te comento:

Siento desilusionarte...pero Uri Geller no tenia Poderes.
Uri geller lo que es, es un buen mentalista que supo venderse de maravilla...pero no deja de ser un ilusionista mas(con mucho marketing a las espaldas).

El tema del reloj antiguo...Mira voy hacer de Uri Geller...quiero que cojas algunos de los relojes de bolsillo Antiguo que no funcionen...veras que gracias  mis poderes psiquicos...volveran a funcionar (quizas!).

Es un simple juego, donde Uri Geller tenia un alto indice de probabilidad (si lo vieron 1 millon de personas...almenos y pongo al mano al fuego que a 10 de ellos les funciono...incluso me atreveria a decir 500 o muchisimos mas).

Mira el video de Uri Geller que fracasa(ojo no he visto tus videos, quizas alli este tambien)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNKmhv9uoiQ

Para mi Geller fue un ejemlo a seguir (hasta cierto punto) porque hubo un momento que realmente vendia demasiado la moto de que tenia poderes psiquicos...Pero todo lo demas, lo hacia muy bien (y hace).

saludos!!

----------


## Coloclom

Según lo que entendamos por poderes... Pues yo creo que hay magos que sí los tienen.

Y me refiero, a que son capaces de entrar en la mente del espectador hasta tal punto que pueden llegar a jugar con él como si de una simple marioneta se tratase.

Eso, para mi, es poder.

Aunque muy pocos magos me atrevería a citar con tal cualidad, lo más parecido sería la missdirection pura y dura.

----------


## unai_izquierdo

Pujo, ese vídeo ya lo había colgado yo antes; es cuando alega no estar preparado esa noche, lo cual es un fiasco por su parte.
Yo sí creo en la psicokinesis, de hecho he visto a varias personas manipulando las psiwheels y pequeños fragmentos de papel de aluminio, y tengo la suficiente confianza con ellos como para saber que no es ninguna ilusión. Hay muchos foros en internet que hablan de ese tema, y hay gente que consigue cosas impresionantes.

----------


## pujoman

Te refieres a esto?:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKAAwMOJtz4

saludos!!

----------


## unai_izquierdo

Eso es la psiwheel efectivamente.

----------


## jlfranco

> Pujo, ese vídeo ya lo había colgado yo antes; es cuando alega no estar preparado esa noche, lo cual es un fiasco por su parte.
> Yo sí creo en la psicokinesis, de hecho he visto a varias personas manipulando las psiwheels y pequeños fragmentos de papel de aluminio, y tengo la suficiente confianza con ellos como para saber que no es ninguna ilusión. Hay muchos foros en internet que hablan de ese tema, y hay gente que consigue cosas impresionantes.


   Alega no estar preparado? no me cuadra eso de que los poderes actúen a su volutndad.  No creo en Geller como "poderoso" pero es un buen showman, no cabe duda.

----------


## Luis Vicente

La noche que se dio a conocer Uri Gueller estaba yo haciendo magia informal en el chalet de unos amigos. Interrumpí la sesión para ver el programa en directo.

En España solamente había un canal de tv. Y en aquel momento fue espectacular el impacto que causó. Al terminar la primera parte del programa me dijeron:" _¡es bueno! ¿Tú sabes hacer esos trucos?"_ 

El programa continuaba y, entonces mucha gente lo creyó por el enorme montaje televisivo presentado por Iñigo. Se atendieron en directo llamadas del público proclamando que ellos en sus casas habían conseguido las experiencias propuestas por Uri. Y porque acudieron al plató de tv muchas personas diciendo que habían doblado mentalmente la cuchara o la llave desde sus casas y también el arreglo de los relojes. Lo más impactante: *la* *cantidad de personas que decían* lo de la cuachara y los relojes. El impacto fue brutal, y el apoyo televisivo tremendo.

Luego, analizando en frío la actuación, no fue tan buena técnicamente hablando, pero se vendió psicológicamente de manera perfecta. Y poco tiempo despúes, aparecieron unos cuantos magos diciendo que ellos podían repetir con trucos de magos esos mismos efectos. Pero claro, eso no tiene el mismo impacto que decir que los poderes te vienen de un ovni y que todo ser humano los puede desarrollar.

Uri Geller trabajaba anteriormente como mago en salas de fiesta de Israel. Y, actualmente, aunque admite que también usa trucos (de vez en cuando), solo es porque no siempre puede contral sus poderes... dice que la mayoría de las veces son reales.

En cuanto a lo de la telekinesia mental, durante muchos años, en condiciones controladas por magos, se han ofrecido grandes recompensas de dinero al "psíquico" que lo lograse. Nadie consiguió llevarse el premio. Y ya existían grabaciones de suspuestos telekinesicos.

A partir de esto que cada uno crea lo que estime oportuno.

Saludos

----------


## pujoman

Efectivamente...El impacto fue brutal, a eso me referia con lo del marketing. Se supo vender muy bien aqui en españa.

Y el tema de las recompensas que dice Luis Vicente, os dire que el millon de dolares sigue en su sitio...Randi es (si mal no recuerdo) el mayor accionista (o el presidente?) de la CSICOP, que viene a ser la SEIP pero para demostrar que todo tiene base cientifica.

He leido mucho de randi, tengo libros suyos sobre sus experiencias y lo unico que puedo decir es que es una gran fuente de informacion de charlas y rutinas para un mentalista. Todas las pruebas que hace bajo condiciones cientificas nos proporcionan una vision(almenos a mi) mas amplia de lo que busca y quiere ver la gente, lo que interesa y lo mas buscado en el mundo paranormal. Yo almenos, lo agradezco.

Que crea o no es otra cosa.
Como dice colocom ...yo tengo un "Poder"...el poder de poder entretener a la gente.

Sobre el tema de Psiwheel...he de mencionar que el que hace el "experimento" ...soy yo...
asi que queda demostrado lo "facil" que es simular poderes psiquicos...al fin y al cabo, el objetivo del mentalista es ese: "recrear" poderes paranormales (psi) con el fin de entretener a la gente.

un saludo!

----------


## winehouse

Hola 

CSICOP es una organización dedicada a, de forma critica, evaluar los fenómenos paranormales. Fue fundadada por varias personas, entre las que se encuentra Marcello Truzzi  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcello_Truzzi , ex miembro de PEA (Psychic Entertainers association). Marcello era un miembro distinguido, de acuerdo a los que lo conocieron, y siempre fue de mente abierta. Me refiero al hecho de mente abierta, que, aunque solía ser era escéptico, no se negaba a lo posibilidad de que existieran los poderes paranormales (lo contrario a algunos mentalistas de aqui, que niegan la posibilidad de los poderes paranormales).

CSICOP es una organización de mente abierta, la cual investiga algunos hechos que se reportan como paranormales de forma crítica, sin acusar o decir si algo es o no es verdad. Me refiero a que no dicen si hay evidencia paranormal o no lo hay hasta que se concluya la investigación.  Y esta organización trata de estar lo menor vinculada a la de James Randi. 


JREF, por sus siglás en inglés, es la organización de James Randi. A diferencia de CSICOP, esta no busca pruebas, si  no que tu les debes de probar a ellos el hecho paranormal del cual se esta hablando. Por eso es que es prácticamente imposible sobrepasar su reto para probar los poderes paranormales.  Entre otras cosas, lmuchos de sus miembros son Debunkers.

Por eso, se puede documentar a los llamados escépticos en DOS- Los de CSICOP y los de JREF.
Los de CSICOP son de mente más abierta y están dispuestos a investigar si es posible.
Los de JREF niegan todo, y, sin pruebas justificables, y sin la experiencia necesaria hacen ataques y dicen cosas estúpidas (esto me hace recordar a un miembro de este foro que decía que un psíquico debía de probar que no usa cold reading   :Smile1:  ).




Saludos,

Winehouse

----------


## jorgitooo

unai, uri guller no tenia poderes, te recomiendo que busques en el famoso youtube un documental de cuarto milenio que hizo demotrando que los poderes que tenia uri gueller no eran poderes mentales, por el contrario te digo que si se puede lograr la telekinesis y kinesis similares, si estas interesado en aprender no tienes mas que enviarme un mp y te relatare esperiencias y te dare alguno docuementos y tutoriales, un placer y un saludo.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Siempre he sido un apasionado a la parapsicología, y desde muy joven he hecho múltiples experimenos de telepatía. Los resultados que he obtenido no son concluyentes, pero sí algo superiores a lo que cabría esperar por las probabilades, y esto recurrentemente. 

Como anécdota os contaré que estando en el COU (entonces llamado preuniversitario) hacía para toda la clase experimentos al estilo de Uri: adivinar una palabra pensada, sin ninguna restriccion y sin trampas, y en algunas ocasiones la adiviné. ¿Casualidad? 

Siempre que hago el centro roto, antes de leer el papelito, intento adivinar realmente la palabra pensada y ocasionalmente, me viene a la mente la palabra correcta. ¿Casualidad? Igual hago con algunas rutinas de cartas E.S.P

Bueno, a mí me gustaría creeer que existe la telepatía, y al menos, me sirve para dar realismo a mis presentaciones.

----------


## jorgitooo

al igual que a luis vicente a mi me pasa con otra cosa, me pasa con la telekinesis, aora mismo ya no la practico pero hubo un tiempo que si la practicaba y tengo gente que la practica y os puedo asegurar que se pueden mover cosas con la mente. un saludo

----------


## Coloclom

Todo eso lo pensaba yo de mi ex cuando éramos pareja, ahora que ya no lo somos, lo pienso de todas las mujeres...

Pero basandonos en el tema, yo en lo personal soy reacio a creer en aquello que no puedo comprender.

Pero hace tiempo leí un artículo de un estudio que afirma que el ser humano sólo utiliza un 33% de todo el potencial de su cerebro. Y esto me permite 2 dudas:

¿Qué es capaz de hacer el 66% restante?
¿Alguien logra desarrollar más de ese 33%?

Saludos

----------


## t.barrie

> Todo eso lo pensaba yo de mi ex cuando éramos pareja, ahora que ya no lo somos, lo pienso de todas las mujeres...
> 
> Pero basandonos en el tema, yo en lo personal soy reacio a creer en aquello que no puedo comprender.
> 
> Pero hace tiempo leí un artículo de un estudio que afirma que el ser humano sólo utiliza un 33% de todo el potencial de su cerebro. Y esto me permite 2 dudas:
> 
> ¿Qué es capaz de hacer el 66% restante?
> ¿Alguien logra desarrollar más de ese 33%?
> 
> Saludos


Hay muchas dudas en todo eso del cerebro...

El estudio del cerebro humano avanza a pasos agigantados, la neurociencia cognitiva es una de las ramas más recientes de la biopsicología, pero actualmente es la más activa y apasionante. Gracias a la técnica de neuroimagen funcional se es capaz de obtener imagenes "in vivo" dede la actividad del cerebro humano. Todo esto añadido al avanze de de las distintas técnicas de neuroimágen, hace que el estudio del cerebro humano cada vez sea mas esperanzador para resolver los interrogantes que aún se presentan.

La ciencia avanza a gran velocidad, pero todavía es incapaz de explicar muchas cosas.

Como curiosidad, y ya que hablamos de la capacidad cerebral, una de las cosas que más me sorprendió(de las más curiosas), en el estudio de la biopsicología fue el caso del autismo. Más en concreto de "los eruditos autistas"

Estos són individuos con deficiencias intelectuales, pero con capacidades cognitivas o artisticas asombrosas. Un 1% de los autistas se consideran eruditos. Este fenomeno es uno de los más misteriosos en la neurociencia.

Algunos casos de eruditos:

N.padecía un grave autismo, suCI se situaba entre 60 y 70, pero era capaz a los 6 años de dibujar con calidad de galería, a personas , animales y otros temas complejos.

Un erudito era capaz de decir la hora exacta(en segundos) sin mirar el reloj.

Otra erudita era capaz de especificar la anchura de los objetos. Por ejemplo se le pidió la anchura de una roca que que yacía a seis metros de profundidad "exactamente 0.6m y 29.8 cm" respondió. Estaba en lo cierto. Siempre lo estaba.

Un chico de trece años, autista y ciego que ni siquiera podía atarse los zapatos, era capaz de interpretar con el piano(sin que jamás hubiera recibido formación musical) la pieza más dificil después de haberla oido una sola vez. Una vez toco una canción con una mano y otra con otra mientras cantaba una tercera.

Un par de gemelos autistas, tenían problemas con las sumas y restas más sencillas. Sin embargo, si se les daba cualquier fecha de los últimos o próximos 40000 años,podían decirte el día de la semana que caería. Su memoria a corto plazo era asombrosa, podían repetir un numero de hasta 300 dígitos después de haberla oido. Una caja de cerillas se cayó al suelo "ciento once" , gritaron los dos a la vez. Habían 111 cerillas en la caja.

Estos casos, y otros siguen siendo un misterio, solo se puede especular que el daño de cierto parte de su cerebro haya provocado un exceso de desarrollo compensatorio en otra parte.

Todo esto es un ejemplo de los muchos interrogantes que aún existen sobre el cerebro humano.

Como Colo, yo también soy muy reacio a creer aquello que no puedo comprender, pero hay cosas que dan de pensar.

¿que pasaría si se pudiera desarollar zonas del cerebro de una manera parecida a esto eruditos?

Respecto al tema, no creo que gueller tuviera "poderes".


PD: las historias han sido sacadas del libro "biopsicología" de John Pinel. Este es el libro de texto que se da en la asignatura de psicología fisiológica de la carrera de psicología.

----------


## Coloclom

Una vez más, T.Barrie acude a darnos una magistral lección de cultura. Este chico sabe de todo.
Da gusto ver gente así por el foro...

Pd: me voy a revisar todos sus posts. A ver si aprendo algo de cultura general y mágica también, por supuesto.

Saludos

----------


## dante

Cuanto jeta hay aqui. Mas de uno podría irse a foros paranormales que aquí sobra. Mientras en los foros de "iker jimenez" se pregunta la gente si exeisten o no estos fenomenos y exponen sus casos, en los foros de magia, para gente culta e inteligente que quiere aprender, se habla de como  realizarlos tal como se han hecho siempre: con trucos.

Esque no os da vergüenza? esto es un foro de magia, aquí se habla de magia, y lo que estais hablando es cualquier cosa menos eso. Encima teneis los santos cajones de postearlo en mentalismo. Hacerlo en el cambalache, tener un poquito de dignidad. Que parece que la sección de mentalismo se haya convertido en un picadero de ideas estupidas y surrealistas de mentes de niños con gran imaginación y adultos con una percepción de la realidad muy cuestionable.
El problema es que aquí no todos somos magos...

Este hilo se tendría que haber cerrado con solo leer el primer mensaje, por ser un tema tratado y retratado, y para evitar que degenerara como las otras ocasiones.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

A mi lo que me da mucha vergüenza es tu mensaje, a la par que pena. Que manera mas tonta de descubirse las las limitaciones de uno. 

Ahora algun mago por aqui anda suelto... 

En fin serafín...

Yo no he profundizado mucho en estos temas, pero un tipo que llamo mucho mi atención y que medejo claro lo poca idea que tenemos en general es Edgar Cayce, menudo pollo, lo que salia por su boquita. 

Estas cosas hay que aforntarlas con cautela, conscientes de lo poco que sabemos, como lei en una revista de cultara general, la FHM, con la cabeza abierta pero sin que se nos caiga el cerebro. 

Tampoco creo que Uri Geller fuera nada de eso.

saludos

----------


## Luis Vicente

> Cuanto jeta hay aqui. Mas de uno podría irse a foros paranormales que aquí sobra. .




¿Qué es exactamente lo que te molesta de esta discusión. ¿Que algunos creamos que algo (por supuesto no todo) de la parasicolología pueda ser cierto? ¿Que nos lo planteemos? Si es otra cosa nos lo comentas.

Yo he probado lo de la telepatía y he dicho sinceramente que mis resultados: ¡No son concluyentes! Aunque me hubiera gustado que sí lo fueran. La telekinesis y la radiestesia también las he probado y los resultados obtenidos han sido del 0%. ¿Qué hay de malo en investigar?

Lo que no se puede negar que es una fuente de posibles presentaciones. Y a los magos nos gustaría hacer "realmente magia". Por lo menos, a mí sí. Desgraciadamente solo consigo hacer trucos más o menos bien presentados.

----------


## winehouse

Dante,

Cada persona es libre de comentar diferentes temas. Y, el mentalismo, tiene relación con lo paranormal. De verdad me da verguenza por ti leer tu post. 
Además, ¿Porque crees que la gente repite y habla de los mismos temas en diferentes ocasiones?

Será por gente intolerante como tu, que cada vez que sale un post como este lo borra/bloquea?

Si no hubiera tantos topics que hagan alución a este tema bloqueados, quizá no se repetiria tanto.

----------


## sergiomc

colocolm, siento desilusionarte, pero utilizamos más potencial que un misero 33% (he llegao a oir un 10 en alguna ocasión).
Pero si te gusta este tipo de temas leete El médico perplejo. Casos que la medicina (aún) no se explica. de Robert S. Bobrow. Creo que no hace falta que explique de que va, y la verdad, es muy interesante. Es increible lo que la sujestión puede llegar a hacerte creer. (deberian pagarme por hacer publicidad xD)
Saludos!

PD: la parapsicología ya se encarga de estudiar todo eso, y no creo que ese hombre pudiese doblar las cucharas..

----------


## t.barrie

Edito. 

No era necesario.

----------


## jorgitooo

dante, mira te dire una cosa, pero te la dire con eduacion, cosa que tu no as tenido con nosotrosen ningun momento, en este post se debatia sobre uri geller y sobre si era verdad que tenia poderes mentales, como habras podido observar se a llegado a la conclusion de que no les tenía, pero despues hemos hablado de la piscokinesis como poder natural de la mente, ¿que hay de malo eneso ?, que pasa que por hablar de cosas paranormales no puedes respetar no, nos tienen que mendar a un foro de iker jimenez como tu dices.
Dices que si no me da verguenza, pues te dire una cosa, no me da verguenza, por que yo e tenido experiencias sobre eso y no me da verguenza ni opinarlas ni a a la gente escucharlas.
Por otro lado cuando hablamos de psicokinesis no hablamos de ideas estupidas y surrealistas, ni tampoco hablamos como adultos que no tienen percepcion de la realidad, simplemenet hablamos de un tema con educacion, cosa que tu en ningun momento has demostrado, no lo as demostrado primero por que nos mandas a otro foro, segundo por que nos calificas como surrealistas y sin percepcion de la realidad y tercero por que te dirijes en tu tono amenazante.
solo te pido una cosa, si nadie se a metido contigo ni te a juzgado, no nos juzges ni nos descalifiques ni nos mandes a otros sitios.
un saludo

----------


## S. Alexander

Nadie tiene poderes, ni psiquicos ni magicos, por mucho que la gente se desilusione. Los magos siempre hemos de buscar un gran truco tan increible ke asta nuestra propia gente diga que es imposible. El que lo consigue keda envuelto en un halo de misterio, pero todo esto es, basicamente: el efecto, la venta del mismo,los rumores, siempre exagerados de la gente Y LO MAS IMPORTANTE: jamas revelar el secreto A NADIE...¡viva la magia ke asta los 5 sentidos del mago engaña! 

Y por favor, calmaos, estos temas dividen mucho a la gente PD: Lo siento si ofendo a alguien

----------


## pujoman

Bueno, si que es cierto que Dante no ha escogido las palabras mas adecuadas para decir lo que piensa...pero bueno, somo humanos.

Sobre el tema, es cierto que estamos yendo un poco por ramas un tanto abstractas que lo unico que tiene qu ver con el mentalismo es el hecho de que lo podemos usar como charlas, rutinas etc(me refiero a todos los datos que se han dado).

EL otro tema si uno es creyente o no...bueno si que deberia ir a calambache o a otros foros dedicados (el akasico por ejemplo). 

Por eso pido que no desvariemos, es decir, busquemos cosas de este hilo que nos sirvan para reflexionar sobre futuros juegos que podamos hacer.

temas personales, experiencias y opiniones...pues se abre otro post en su sitio.

y si no hay nada mas que añadir.Se cierra y listo.
Pero como siempre digo, evitemos los malos rollos.


Para todos: dejo el hilo aqui en mentalismo, porque puede ser fuente de inspiracion para futuras charlas.  por ejemplo yo uso las terminologias de la CSICOP para introducir a la gente sobre el mundo paranormal, lo que hace esta gente y las demostraciones que veran en mi espectaculo (y bueno me invento algunas cosas que no son ciertas...un poco de paja xD).

De la misma manera que me estudie un poco la Vida del Dr. Rhine y sus cartas ESP...tipo de experimentos telepaticos, o de clarividencia (vease el DVD de Osterlinds)...que de hecho nada tiene que ver con el mentalismo pero para mi (y tods los mentalistas) nos ha servido para crear charlas y rutinas.

Pues eso,
un saludo!

----------


## Coloclom

volvamos al tema, ya está está bien de discrepancias.

Y centremoslo de nuevo a la magia. No se si se trata de poderes, o si no se trata de ellos, pero que pensamos entonces de un hipnotizador?

Yo soy el primero en reconocer que hay mucho tramposo suelto, pero, es posible llegar a hipnotizar a una persona? Y si es así, puede esto considerarse como un poder?
En caso de que así sea, se adquiere o se nace con él?

Y como posiblemente surja una nueva controversia, pido a los moderadores que estén al tanto, por si el tema se va de madre...

Pd: Yo creo en la hipnosis

----------


## S. Alexander

La hipnosis visual es, supongo, la ke preguntas. Se basa en la atencion del ojo, percepcion del cerebro y anulacion de ciertas facultades, como la consciencia. No recuerdo el libro donde lo lei, pero era una escuela de medicina neurologica quien hablaba de ello. Igual que es posible anular el olfato o disminuir la percepcion de las dendritas (que captan el dolor), puede disminuirse la consciencia hasta varios puntos. La hipnosis esta probada cientificamente, no es algo de lo que dudar. Ahora bien, ninguno de esos charlatanes televisivos ha hipnotizado a nadie, todo esta preparado. Ademas un amigo mio trabajo en aquel programa del hipnotizador de hace varios años, me conto como la hipnotizada y el hipnotizador ensayaban el guion en el camerino. Gracias

----------


## Coloclom

Imnotizador se nace o se hace??

Cómo diferenciar a uno verdadero de un actor?

Hasta dónde puede llegar un himnotizador? que puede llegar a conseguir de la persona influenciada?

----------


## S. Alexander

Lo primero: se hace
Lo segundo: indagando
Lo tercero: Eso lo investigan los cientificos, seguro que hay revistas cientificas del tema.
Asta mañana!

----------


## unai_izquierdo

Vaya, lo siento pero he estado fera unos dias y no me esperaba unas respuestas tan rápidas al post. Mi intención no es crear polémica ni mucho menos, 
Yo sgo creyendo que un  porcentaje muy muy muy pequeño de personas sí que desarrolla cirtas facultades que los demás no tienen, y una de ellas es la psicokinesiis.
Está claro que toodo se puede falsear, Pujo, si me dicces que el vel video eres tú, te diría que está muy bien consegiudo, pues ese es el efect que pretenden reproducir os psíquicos actuales.

----------


## logos

Pero que líos se arman en estos temas....No existe evidencia científica creíble para cualquier tipo de habilidad PK. Punto. 

Si existe evidencia creíble que muestra que todos los sujetos PK "auténticos" tuvieron en algún momento entrenamiento en nuestras artes...eso incluye a Geller y también  a los demás...

La hipnosis es otro tema...Tal vez Jeff sería el más calificado para hablar de eso...si usan el buscador pueden encontrar algún hilo donde se discutió más a fondo...

Saludos!!

----------


## jlfranco

Yo sí creo que puede haber gente con un "poder" mental superior a la media. Nadie negaría que en este mundo suceden cosas que se escapan a toda lógica.

El siguiente caso es el de un caballero Inglés cuyo cerebro, fruto de una especie de autismo única, es un superordenador. Es la primera parte de un documental de 5 partes y en inglés, no sé si lo hay traducido por ahí:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbASOcqc1Ss

Si este hombre puede hacer esto, que no lo hacen ciertas computadoras, que no podrán hacer otros... Este es un caso de cálculo y memoria extraordinario, no sé si el cerebro puede extrapolar esto a otros campo, como la telekinesis o etc. pero desde luego convence de que puede haber gente con todo tipo de cualidades irrepetibles.

----------


## Pardo

[QUOTE=logos;215361]Pero que líos se arman en estos temas....No existe evidencia científica creíble para cualquier tipo de habilidad PK. Punto. 

Si existe evidencia creíble que muestra que todos los sujetos PK "auténticos" tuvieron en algún momento entrenamiento en nuestras artes...eso incluye a Geller y también  a los demás...


QUOTE]

Totalmente una respuesta mas que acertada y correcta!

Referente a la hipnosis, por supuesto que existe! Y no es ningun poder, se basa en diferentes técnicas de relajación y sugestión para que una persona pueda acceder a su subconsciente. Es decir, el poder de la hipnosis, no es un poder, es mas simpre es autohipnosis, lo único que hace el hipnólogo, es guiar a la otra persona para que entre en ese estado alterado de su conciencia.

Hace unos años me saque el master de hipnosis clínica, la cua se usa para curar fobias y demas enfermedaddes psicosomáticas. despues, he trasladado mis conocimientos de la hipnosis clínica al espectáculo para crear efectos verdaderamente increibles para el público.

Yo personalmente estoy en contra de ridiculizar al público haciendole hacer la gallina, etc... Pero se puede hacer. Yo hago que olviden algún número, nombre... que sintan frio, calor, dejo alguna orden posthipnótica para que reaccionen de algun modo en concreto al pronunciar alguna palabra, etc.... Que recuerden los detalles de una fotografia que han visto tan solo 5 segundos,... la verdad que se pueden conseguir cosas realmente sorprendentes!

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## t.barrie

Pardo, ¿es cierto que no todas las personas son aptas para se hipnotizadas? O se podría hipnotizar a cualquiera? Supongo que la persona en questión debe poner de su parte, pero incluso así, ¿puede que no se pueda? La hipnosis es un tema muy interesante pero la verdad que un poco complicado. Un profesor mío me contó que en su día quiso sacarse el master en hipnosis´(no se exactamente si se trataba de "un master") pero lo dejo a medias...Le pregunté y me contestó "no es tan sencillo". ¿Es muy complicado esto?, ¿lleva mucho tiempo? No es que me interese hacerlo yo, pero si es un tema que me despierta mucha curiosidad.

Un saludo.

----------


## winehouse

T Barrie,

Habiendo estudiado hipnosis, y habiendo hipnotizado a algunas personas ( ayer por ejemplo a una), en mi propia experiencia, te puedo decir que casi todas las personas son hipnotizables, lo que varia es el tiempo que uno se tarda en poder entrar al subconsciente.

----------


## Zen

Respondiendo a la pregunta original:
Uri Geller no es, ni ha sido nunca un "dotado". Es un mentalista, tecnicamente en mi opinion bastante mediocre (ver sus doblamientos de metales lo confirman) con un marketing y una prresentacion perfecta para la epoca en la que actuo.
Ahora mismo no tendria la misma repercusion.
Un ilusionista pone las reglas del juego al realizar el efecto.
Un dotado o psiquico real haria esos efectos sin poner las condiciones, ...lo que llamarian en condiciones de laboratorio...y hasta ahora no se ha probado ninguno.
¿que existan?...no se...es posible que, como las meigas: "haberlas hailas"

----------


## pujoman

Pues en el tema de Hipnosis...Yo diria que no todo el mundo es Hipnotizable.
Es mas bien como la "fe"...si no eres creyente, Dios no existe.Pues la Hipnosis es algo parecido, si no crees en ella, dificilmente te podran hipnotizar.

saludoss

----------


## sergiomc

estoy con pujo, si no crees en ella, dificilmente podran himnotizarte. de ahy que alla gente a la que se le pueda aplicar esa tecnica y a otra gente no. Esta todo en la sujestion de cada uno, si no estas predispuesto a ser hipnotizado, no creo que se te pueda hacer.

----------


## Coloclom

No lo pongo en duda, pero si alguien se pone en manos de un hipnotizador, está claro que está predispuesto a ser hipnotizado.

Puede que no crea en ello, y como tal, que se preste como prueba para que le convenzan de tal fin, y por tanto, creo que si el hipnotizador le da unas instrucciones, éste, se acojerá a ellas.

----------


## Pardo

Realmente l 100% de las personas son hipnotizables, pero no con las mismas técnicas y el mismo tiempo, tal y como ha dicho Whinehouse.

Si es cierto que si una persona se presta y cree en ello, te lo pone mucho mas facil y es mas directo con técnicas de sugestión, pero mediante tecnicas de relajación y de contradicción, se puedde llegar a hipnotizar a todo el mundo.

salud!
Pardo.

----------


## Jeff

> Ahora bien, ninguno de esos charlatanes televisivos ha hipnotizado a nadie, todo esta preparado


Con todo respeto Sergio, no puedes generalizar por un caso o dos que te hayas enterado. Estas en un error en muchos aspectos sobre la hipnosis de escenario.

Se consigue magos buenos, magos malos y magos muy malos en los mejores escenarios del mundo. Igual pasa con la hipnosis. Pero el tema es de profundo debate que aqui no entra.

¡Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## Jeff

> Pues en el tema de Hipnosis...Yo diria que no todo el mundo es Hipnotizable.
> Es mas bien como la "fe"...si no eres creyente, Dios no existe.Pues la Hipnosis es algo parecido, si no crees en ella, dificilmente te podran hipnotizar.
> 
> saludoss


Por experiencia te digo que es equivoca esta manera de verlo. Solo te dire algo PUJO, nadié cree en la sugestion subliminal por lo menos, mucha gente no creen en ella. Sin embago hay muchos niveles de sugestion subleminal y aunque prohibida en algunos ambitos, seguimos rodeada de ella. Y los no creyente, aun cahen y en masa a sus encantos.

La sugestion subleminal es solo un ejemplo  del inicio de la influencia que realiza otros sobre uno. Todos, en algun momento, y no es factor requerido el tiempo de sugestion o creer en ella o no, son hipnotizables.

Es solo conseguir tocar al son de la persona que estas interesada en alcanzar. Solo un profesional que trabaja en armonia podra lograr este "son" para estar en tono con la persona. No por ello se podra inducir sugestion alguna, si se niega a ello, pero aunque no crea, entrara en un nivel leve o profundo de sueño hipnoidal se se deja. Cuando mas alto son, mas duro cahen.

¡Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## maximus

Hace tiempo leí que Uri Geller había trabajado para la CIA y para empresas petrolíferas (detección de pozos de petróleo). 
No se si realmente es cierto o no. ¿Alguien puede confirmar esto?

----------


## maximus

Os paso un artículo que puede aportar detalles de lo hablado sobre este personaje.

El efecto Geller- Luis Alfonso Gámez- El correo Digital

Un joven israelí cautivó en la televisión a millones de españoles hace más de treinta años, doblando cucharas y arreglando relojes con el poder de la mente 



Cientos de españoles se despertaron el primer domingo de septiembre de 1975 con habilidades paranormales. Horas antes, habían doblado cucharas y arreglado relojes con el poder de la mente siguiendo las indicaciones de Uri Geller. «Estábamos viendo la televisión cuando mis hijos decidieron participar en el número de los cubiertos. Todos lo intentamos, pero sólo yo logré el propósito. Mis hijos se reían; yo también. He tratado otra vez de conseguir los mismos efectos y siempre con resultados positivos», explicaba días después una mujer. Otros espectadores pusieron en marcha viejos relojes que hacía tiempo habían dejado de funcionar. 
Más de 10 millones de españoles siguieron en la única cadena de entonces (TVE) la entrevista que José María Íñigo hizo a Geller en el magacín sabatino 'Directísimo' el 6 de septiembre de 1975. El joven decía tener poderes sobrenaturales que le permitían romper cubiertos y reparar relojes mágicamente. Por si a alguien le cupiera duda, demostró ambas habilidades en vivo ante un asombrado Íñigo. El lunes siguiente, 10.000 personas hicieron cola en unos grandes almacenes de Madrid para conseguir una copia firmada de la autobiografía del dotado. 
Habilidades esquivas 
Geller es hoy multimillonario. Vive en Reino Unido, publica libros y 'kits' de autoayuda sobre cómo desarrollar el poder mental, y de vez en cuando aparece en programas de televisión. A los 62 años continúa alardeando de su capacidad de doblar cucharas, de arreglar relojes frotándolos entre las manos, de adivinar lo que alguien ha dibujado y guardado en un sobre opaco, mover la aguja de una brújula con el pensamiento... Su biografía incluye, además, contactos con extraterrestres -que son quienes le otorgaron sus superpoderes cuando tenía 3 años-, el haber trabajado como psíquico para la CIA y el haber usado sus poderes para descubrir, por encargo de multinacionales, importantes reservas minerales. Y sigue teniendo un éxito desigual a la hora de demostrar sus habilidades: le funcionan con los parapsicólogos, pero se esfuman delante de los magos. 
El más famoso doblador de cucharas evita a los ilusionistas desde que en 1973 hizo una demostración de sus dotes en la redacción de 'Time' sin saber que actuaba ante James Randi, un mago azote de todo tipo de charlatanes que reprodujo sus poderes, «demostrando -según el periodista científico Leon Jaroff- que sólo eran necesarias unas manos rápidas y psicología». Pero ni eso, ni que Geller empezara su carrera como prestidigitador en salas de fiesta israelíes, ni que en 1974 confesara que recurría al ilusionismo a veces «con objeto de aumentar la fama y el dinero», ni que su agente reconociera en 1978 que empleaba trucos y cómplices en sus actuaciones, mina la fe de sus fieles, quienes sostienen que recurre a trucos sólo cuando le fallan sus poderes extraordinarios. 
Dos años antes de su primera aparición en TVE, su debut en la estadounidense fue un fiasco, como puede comprobar cualquiera en YouTube para desgracia del dotado. «Fallé delante de 40 millones de personas», admite. Lo hizo en el 'Tonight Show' de Johnny Carson, por una razón muy simple: el presentador le sometió a un estricto control para evitar trampas. Ayudado por Randi, dio el cambiazo a las cucharas y los otros objetos que Geller había llevado al estudio, y éste no pudo ejecutar ninguno de sus prodigios. Lo mismo le pasó en España en ETB en 1986 cuando se dejó su cubertería en el hotel de San Sebastián donde se alojaba. Tampoco arreglará nunca un reloj digital. Tiene que ser mecánico y no estar averiado, sólo parado. El calor de las manos hace que se licúe el aceite solidificado y la maquinaria vuelva a funcionar, aunque sólo durante unos minutos. Por eso el dotado puso en 'Directísimo' los relojes boca abajo poco después de que echaron a andar. 
Poder de autopromoción 
«Puedo repetir todos los efectos de Uri Geller», asegura el mago Jorge Blass. Hace treinta años, su colega José Luis Ballesteros viajó por toda España demostrando que simular habilidades paranormales está al alcance de cualquier mago y se dedicó durante un tiempo a la caza de ilusionistas camuflados de tipos con superpoderes, como asesor de la Sociedad Española de Parapsicología. El presidente de la entidad, Ramos Perera, publicó en 1975 un libro, 'Uri Geller al descubierto', en el que prueba que el psíquico no es tal. Pese a ello, ninguno de quienes desde entonces han compartido en nuestro país plató con él ha tomado las mínimas precauciones para evitar ser engañado, así que han seguido produciéndose milagros. 
La carrera de Geller como asesor de gobiernos y empresas es tan real como sus poderes. «Recuerdo que hizo algún tipo de maniobra mental que dio como resultado una cuchara doblada. Sin embargo, que me leyera la mente y otras cosas que él dice que tuvieron lugar, simplemente, no es verdad», sentenciaba hace años Henry Kissinger. Al igual que el ex secretario de Estado norteamericano, la CIA y directivos de Pemex y de la sudafricana Anglovaal Corporation han negado cualquier relación con el psíquico. «Nadie puede dudar de los poderes sobrenaturales de Geller para la autopromoción», admite el periodista Matti Friedman. 
El efecto Geller, sin duda, existe, aunque no consiste en la habilidad de doblar cucharas mediante poderes sobrenaturales -algo nunca demostrado ante quien mejor está preparado para detectar trampas, un prestidigitador-, sino en otra mucho más sorprendente destacada por Arthur C. Clarke. Para el recientemente fallecido autor de ciencia ficción, «la habilidad de un ilusionista capaz, pero quizá no excepcional (aunque sólo sus colegas pueden juzgarlo), de tener un impacto mundial tan extraordinario y de convencer a miles de personas inteligentes de su autenticidad merece una seria consideración».

Espero que halla aclarado algunas dudas.

Salud y saludos.

----------


## Magnano

que completo!
muy buen aporte maximus

----------


## sergiomc

no esta nada mal el articulo..

----------


## Extrem

> Para mi Geller fue un ejemlo a seguir (hasta cierto punto) porque hubo un momento que realmente vendia demasiado la moto de que tenia poderes psiquicos...Pero todo lo demas, lo hacia muy bien (y hace).
> 
> saludos!!


 Mira, que si creo que existan ese tipo de poderes, desde luego, y encontrar agua pues claro, la casa de campo de mis padres tiene un pozo que encontro un zahori, y eso no lo hace cualquiera. Ya lo se es un ejemplo tonto, pero es mas o menos eso. Sinceramente, creo que aunque todo ese tipo de poderes existan, no creo que uri geller los tubiera. Creo que fue un buen ilusionista mentalista, que al final se le fue la mano, como dice mi compañero vendiendo demasiado la moto. 
Lo mismo te digo esto porque me he informado mucho donde lo tachan y demuestran que es un "farsante" y realemtne e acabado convencido de ello por lo que e visto de este hobre, pero tambien te digo, que se supone que este tio se saco una pasta encontrando petroleo para los rusos.

----------


## pujoman

Bueno, en verdad lo del zahori no puede ser cualquiera...discrepo un poco. No es una habilidad ser zahori, es mas bien una tecnica y saber interpretar movimientos. Mi Padrino es zahori y siempre me comenta que para encontrar pozas utiliza el pendulo y simplemente espera a que oscile...no hay que concentrarse ni nada por el estilo.
Y el tema pozos de petroleo, no tengo nidea, pero seguro que es mas de lo mismo.

EN fin, en su dia ya se demostro su farsa, no hace falta dar mas vueltas.

saludoss

----------


## Extrem

> Bueno, en verdad lo del zahori no puede ser cualquiera...discrepo un poco. No es una habilidad ser zahori, es mas bien una tecnica y saber interpretar movimientos. Mi Padrino es zahori y siempre me comenta que para encontrar pozas utiliza el pendulo y simplemente espera a que oscile...no hay que concentrarse ni nada por el estilo.
> Y el tema pozos de petroleo, no tengo nidea, pero seguro que es mas de lo mismo.
> 
> EN fin, en su dia ya se demostro su farsa, no hace falta dar mas vueltas.
> 
> saludoss


Dr¡iscrepo, y mucho lo que acabas de decir. En mi vida en conocido a algunos zahoris (me e movido por el campo) y todos, lo saben hacer porque lo saben hacer y ya. Pero yo lo he intentado, y mucha gente, con pendulos, con dos ramas que se cruzan, y nada. A lo uqe me refiero porque yo tampoco me habre explicado bien, es posible que cualquier persona se capaz de aprender, aunque es muy dificil, como muchos me han dicho, por uqe practicamente es a causa todo esto por las energias teluricas. Por poner un ejemplo, yo no puedo irme mañana al campo con un pendulo y decir aqui hay agua (lo e intentado y reciemtemente, y el mismo hombre me decia que no sabía como lo hacia, pero que le enseñaron de chico; este hombre vive de esto en extremadura, y se saca una pasta. que todos tengamos en nosotros la osibilidad, o como decia platon, la potencia de hacer vale, pero que lo pueda hacer cualquiera no creo. Bueno son dos pensamiento distintos, y cada uno piensa de una maera distinta

----------


## Cesk

Yo si que creo, porque durante un tiempo practique telekinesis (mover objetos con la mente) y si que es possible, pero con entrenamiento y mucho meditar. Ahora ya no la practico porque despues de practicar la telekinesis, sin haber practicado mucho me dolía la cabeza y por eso la dejé. Puede que alguien no me crea, pero os juro que es real y cualquier persona la puede practicar y hacer. Saludos!

----------


## Mago Manolo

Al fin puedo decir algo, he alcanzado este post demasiado avanzado  :117: 

varias cosas:

-En el tema hipnosis, es algo real, efectivamente cuando uno va a manos de un hipnotizador, la hipnosis funciona.

Todo el mundo es hipnotizable? no, hay un par de exepciones:

   - Los niños hiperactivos, ya que son incapaces de concentrarse durante el tiempo suficiente

- Los ancianos con alzeimer (perdonad si no lo escribo bién) o similar, ya que viven en su mundo pelota

A parte de estos casos, si, todo el mundo es hipnotizable, con mayor o menor dificultad, eso si.

De hecho, la ventaja que tiene un hipnotizador de espectaculo es que "elige" a sus "victimas"  :117:  por lo que coge determinada gente mas facilmente hipnotizable. En la clinica, da igual, ya que si el sujeto es mas dificil, simplemente tendrá que acudir a mas sesiones.

- Volviendo al tema paranormal en general, a mi me parece realmente triste la gente que critica a los que creen, según ellos, sin fundamento cuando ellos estan negando algo "sin fundamento" también. Eso del "si no lo veo no lo creo" es en el fondo una falacia, por esa regla de tres, podemos decir que al no saber a que se ocupa el tanto por ciento del cerebro restante, no sirve para nada, cosa que no tiene por que ser así. La magia (y ahora no hablo del ilusionismo) ha acompañado al hombre desde sus origenes, no importa la tribu, lugar de nacimiento, cultura, etc del que se sea, toda cultura ha tenido su base magica, y, otra gran falacia que se tiene en la actualidad, es que los antiguos, en las epocas pasadas, eran "tontos" ya que no estaban "tan avanzados como nosotros" por lo que se suele tachar la magia de pura superstición. Mas pensad que la magia incluye gran parte de psicologia, y actualmente, se sabe que se pueden desarrollar males fisicos a partir de los mentales (es decir, somatizar un dolor). La magia es magia por que la ciencia no puede explicarla (todavia) pero reducir todo lo que nos rodea a lo que la ciencia actual nos pueda explicar, también me parece triste, ya que la ciencia trabaja con la materia, pero... ¿que tipo de materia serian las energias sutiles que envuelven el mundo de la magia? En el karate por ejemplo, se le da una gran importancia a lo que llaman Chi, eso da que pensar. Asi que por favor, antes de juzgar algo de falso, piensen que merecen el mismo respeto que los que creen.

- En cuanto al ilusionismo, yo en mas de una ocasión me he espantado sorprendiendome a mi mismo con un truco que acabo de hacer  :117:  y si, es un tema realmente apasionante para vestir y dar vida a muchos trucos, pero lo que no se ha de hacer es intentar vender una cosa por otra, como llegó a hacer Uri Geller según tengo entendido. Mas que nada, por que así restan seriedad y respeto al tema parapsicologico, a la par que convierten la magia en un modo de estafa en vez de un brillante entretenimiento (como los trileros, grrr... que rabia que nos plagien lo de los cubiletes para enriquecerse  :18:  ) Aunque una baraja ESP en una sesión de mentalismo... es mas impactante según como que una española de toda la vida, pero eso ya, va a gustos del mago  :117: 

buah, me he quedado a gusto  :117: 

¿que opinais?

----------


## pujoman

Pues yo tengo mi manera de pensar y tambien hay otro tipos de foros especializados en esos temas. 
Aqui me decanto por lo que comentas del ilusionismo, y bueno el tema paranormal nos sirve para las charlas. Todo eso que comentas del chi, el ki y todo eso...no es apropiado para este foro. (que ademas ya se ha hablado muchas otras veces).

----------


## S. Alexander

> Al fin puedo decir algo, he alcanzado este post demasiado avanzado 
> 
> varias cosas:
> 
> -En el tema hipnosis, es algo real, efectivamente cuando uno va a manos de un hipnotizador, la hipnosis funciona.
> 
> Todo el mundo es hipnotizable? no, hay un par de exepciones:
> 
>    - Los niños hiperactivos, ya que son incapaces de concentrarse durante el tiempo suficiente
> ...


Si negamos algo ES porque no hay fundamento, no es que lo hagamos sin fundamento, hombre. Para demostrar algo se necesitan pruebas, para demostrar que no, se necesita ver que NO HAY PRUEBAS. ¡Es lógica pura!

----------


## Iban

Jajajaja...

Sergio, cuidado con lo que dices, que oigo a Aristóteles retorcerse en su tumba.

:-)

----------


## Extrem

> Si negamos algo ES porque no hay fundamento, no es que lo hagamos sin fundamento, hombre. Para demostrar algo se necesitan pruebas, para demostrar que no, se necesita ver que NO HAY PRUEBAS. ¡Es lógica pura!



Perdona pero solo una cosita, la falta de prueba no verifica que algo no es cierto o real.  Es decir, yo puedo afirmar rotundamente que Dios existe, pues no tengo pruebas; a la vez, no puedo afirmar con toda rotundidad que Dios no existe porque no hay pruebas de ello; simplemente no se puede afirmar nada, y la única respuesta que sabemos que no podemos fallar es la de "yo no sé si existe". Pero OJO, no lo se, no significa que no exista. 
Por poner otro ejemplo, el hecho de que alguien haya cometido un acto ilícitos no existen pruebas reales, no se podrá culpar, ya que aunque ese sujeto diga que él es culpable la falta de pruebas, genera que no se pueda encausar, sentenciar y culpar. Es decir no se culpa por que no se sabe si es culpable o inocente. Y así todos los ejemplos del mundo. 
La falta de pruebas no es causante de que algo, como decía, no es cierto o real, ergo implica que para negar algo con rotundidez se necesitan pruebas.

Como ejemplo colofón y más potente, y real, por eso estoy tan seguro de esto, es el hecho de la existencia o no del Bosón de Higgs, o más conocida como la partícula divina (o de Dios). Un Científico (Higgs) descubrió dicha partícula, pero solo matemáticamente. A día de hoy, cualquier científico ni te puede afirmar de que exista o no exista, pues aun no se a observado, y es más, en el LHc (gran colisionador de hadrones) cuando se pueda realizar lo experimentos pretendientes, es posible que se observe; lo curioso es que si se observa se demuestra que existe, pero y auqi la gracia de todo esto, si no se observa, no se demuestra su no existencia.(en internet supongo que encontrareis información de esto si os interesáis).

----------


## Pulgas

Por si a alguien le interesa, y al hilo de este tema, aquí os dejo un artículo publicado en el ABC de hoy. Contiene abundancia de datos sobre ilusionistas y algunas afirmaciones sobre Geller (se le tacha de farsante directamente).

Lo he extraído de
http://www.abc.es/20090607/canarias-...-20090607.html



*Crónicas de paranormalandia*
HÉCTOR FAJARDO
LA LAGUNA. Ilusionistas, magos, portavoces del más allá o simples charlatanes. En alguna de esas categorías caben los fenómenos paranormales, a los que el Aula Cultural de Divulgación Científica (ACDC) de la Universidad de La Laguna, como parte del ciclo de charlas «Ciencia y Pseudociencias», dedicó una ponencia. Dedicada al análisis crítico de los fenómenos paranormales, se centró en sucesos que supuestamente desafían las leyes de la física y del sentido común. Fueron sometidos a estudio por el filósofo experto en creencias irracionales Ricardo Campo, que lanzó los dardos adecuados de la racionalidad, que provocaron que la débil base que los sustenta hiciera agua por los cuatro costados.
Campo explicó en primer lugar a los asistentes qué se entiende por un concepto tan amplio como los «fenómenos paranormales». Entre ellos destacó los supuestos poderes de la mente sobre la materia, «hechos mundialmente famosos, sobre todo, gracias a los trucos de Uri Geller», y por supuesto el espiritismo o el contacto mediúmnico con seres fallecidos. El ponente expresó que «la creencia en espíritus siempre ha existido, lo podemos ver en la idea desarrollada por Platón que siempre defendió la dualidad del mundo».
Sin embargo, otros personajes de la historia han contribuido al desarrollo y extensión de la denominada parapsicología en la humanidad. Un claro ejemplo fue Emmanuel Swedenborg, un gran científico que a los 56 años tuvo una crisis vital y llegó a asegurar que «podía ver y entrar en contacto con seres de otros planetas. Planetas a los que viajaba acompañado de Jesucristo», aseguró Campo. Curioso fue también el caso de Franz Anton Mesmer, «que creía en la existencia de un plasma vital, responsable de la salud y de la enfermedad». Contribuyó notablemente al desarrollo de las llamadas medicinas alternativas.
Pero al hablar de fenómenos extraños y espiritismo no se debe olvidar el curioso caso de las hermanas Fox. Estas mujeres han sido consideradas entre los creyentes como las primeras contactadas con seres desencarnados. Ellas aseguraron en pleno siglo XIX que eran capaces de hablar con un espíritu que habitaba en su casa. «A pesar de que poco después del revuelo que crearon entre la sociedad de su época confesaron que todo había sido un fraude, a día de hoy aún hay quien sigue creyendo en su historia».
También en el siglo XIX las fotografías de fantasmas eran muy abundantes. «Se trataba de trucajes nada elaborados, aunque existieron auténticos expertos en la realización de este tipo de instantáneas». Campo siguió su exposición explicando que «desde la aparición de estos personajes ha sido imposible distinguir sus supuestos poderes de los trucos de un ilusionista. Esto ya de por sí debería al menos hacernos dudar de sus afirmaciones». Hasta la fecha aún nadie ha logrado probar la existencia de estos fenómenos.
«¡Hágalo o cállese!»
Algunos magos se han encargado de desenmascarar a toda una gran fauna de estafadores y vendedores de humo. «Ese es el caso de Harry Houdini, que fue tremendamente crítico con lo paranormal. Tan es así, que está considerado una figura básica del pensamiento crítico», aseveró Campo. «Al igual que ocurre en la actualidad con James Randi, un ilusionista que ha dejado en evidencia en varias ocasiones al farsante Uri Geller y a otros como él». A él le debemos la frase «¡hágalo o cállese, señor paranormal!», que le espetó en su momento al supuesto dotado israelí Uri Geller. Por supuesto... aún espera que lo haga.
La historia ha conocido casos que superan los límites de lo compresible. Pero no por su grado de extrañeza sino por la credibilidad que sus protagonistas le otorgaron a determinadas historias. Sin duda, la palma se la lleva el caso conocido como las Hadas de Cottingley. «Nos tenemos que remontar a 1917 a una pequeña localidad inglesa. Allí salió a la luz la curiosa historia de dos primas llamadas Elsie Wright y Frances Griffiths. Ellas aseguraron haberse fotografiado junto a hadas y duendes». De hecho, esas instantáneas fueron publicadas y recorrieron rápidamente el globo. Entre las personas que le dieron credibilidad a las fotos se encontraba el escritor Arthur Conan Doyle, creador de Sherlock Holmes. Campo aún se sorprende de «cómo un hombre que fue capaz de crear un personaje tan crítico y racional se tragó sin dudar esta historia».
Finalmente, se descubrió que las hadas no eran otra cosa que dibujos recortados por las propias niñas. Incluso, varios años después las protagonistas de esta historia reconocieron que todo se trató de un burdo fraude.
Ricardo Campo concluyó su exposición asegurando que hasta la fecha «muchos han sido los que han defendido la existencia de fenómenos sobrenaturales, aunque hasta el momento no han aportado una sola prueba». Mientras, los fraudes se acumulan y destapan. «Sin duda, uno de los máximos exponentes de estas estafas mediáticas ha sido el caso de las caras de Bélmez, que a buen seguro todos habrán oído hablar de él».

----------


## Mago Manolo

:117:  buen articulo, pero ya se ve de que pie calza el conferenciante ese  :117: 

y en efecto, es lo que dice extrem, la no existencia de pruevas no justifica la no existencia real. Simplemente, eso, la no existencia de pruevas. Y no nos engañemos, si a un esceptico se le aparece un extraterrestre ante las narices, es capaz de decirle "lo siento, no creo en usted"  :117: 

En cuanto a Uri Geller, insisto, hace ya bastante tiempo que se le tildo de farsante, de todas formas, supo venderse como showman... Lo que no se, es si es cierto lo de que trabajaba buscando pozos petroliferos, lo tengo oido, pero no se si es una mera leyenda urbana :O

----------


## Pardo

Entonces, yo puedo decir que me teletransporto...! Como nadie puede demostrar que es mentira, pues hay que creerselo... Claro solo me teletransporto cuando estoy solo, ya que si no, la gente al verme deaparecer de donde estoy, y otros al verme aperecer de la nada, se asustarian.... Y yo no quiero crear secuelas a nadie, ya que segura_mente si lo contaran los tacharían de locos.

Pero es cierto, me teletransporto desde que era pequeño, porque me enseñaron a hacerlo unos extraterrestres que se teletransportaron a mi terraza, y a cambio de que no dijera nada de su existencia me dierón ese dón.

Supongo que la mayoria no me creereis, pero los que defendeis que no hacen falta pruebas para demostrar que algo existe o no esiste, teneis que creerme por narices, si no, estarias en contra de vuestras creencias.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## FernandoEspi

Bueno, lo que hace el aburimiento que tengo que leyendo he visto este hilo bastante interesante.
Dejándo de lado los 'poderes' relativos a la capacidad de transmitir su magia o de entrar en la mente de los espectadores, creo que Geller no tenía poderes mentales como tal, y creo que nadie los tiene.
El cerebro emite ondas, es decir emite energía, de ahí que se puedan hacer pruebas médicas conectando la cabeza a electrodos que captan esas ondas, o por ejemplo cuando se mide la actividad cerebral en las fases de sueño de nuevo gracias a las difernetes ondas transmitidas por el cerebro. Sin embargo esas ondas de energía tienen muy poca energía que además se disipa rapidamente con lo cual para doblar una cuchara haría falta que la cuchara estuviese muchiiiiiisimo más cerca de lo que esta en el video.
Es cierto que hay gente cuya actividad cerebral es mucho más grande que en el resto y por lo tanto esa energia de sus ondas cerebrales es mayor pero no lo suficiente para hacer esas cosas. 
Como ejemplo práctico diré que si gritamos generamos una energia, ya que lo que sale de nuestra boca es una onda que tiene energía y una frecuencia que a la postre es lo que da lugar al sonido cuando hablamos o gritamos y, se puede notar sensiblemente que la potencía de un grito es mayor que la de un pensamiento, con lo cual la energia de un grito es en principio más grande que la del pensamiento y, bien, si estuviesemos gritando durante más de 8 años de forma ininterrumpida generariamos suficiente energía para calentar una taza de café. Impresionante no?

Bueno también es cierto que el hombre es capaz de hacer cosas imposibles e increibles, pero creo que esto tiene más de montaje y puesta en escena que otra cosa.

----------


## Iban

> Entonces, yo puedo decir que me teletransporto...! Como nadie puede demostrar que es mentira, pues hay que creerselo...


Pardo, aunque no lo creas ése es uno de los grandes problemas que trata la filosofía de la ciencia. Y consiste en que las pruebas pueden demostrar lo real, y lo falso.

Hay una paradoja famosa al respecto, que es la de las esmeraldas verdizules. El enunciado dice así: "Todas las esmeraldas son verdizules, no verdes. El verdizul es un color que consiste en ser verde ahora, y azul en un futuro". Y como el futuro todavía no ha llegado, no se puede demostrar que esta expresión no es cierta.

Esto está relacionado con la "falsabilidad" de la ciencia. Es decir: para que una ciencia sea veraz, tiene que incluir algún mecanismo que permita demostrar que no es falsa. Debe poder ser sometida a análisis.

Así que con tu teletransportación sucede lo mismo. Será verídica en el momento en el que te prestes a demostrar que lo que dices no es falso.

:-)

(A veces, cuando creemos decir tonterías, sin saberlo, decimos grandes verdades de hondo contenido filosófico)

----------


## Pardo

> Así que con tu teletransportación sucede lo mismo. Será verídica en el momento en el que te prestes a demostrar que lo que dices no es falso.
> )


Pues allí esta la cuestión!!!!!
Los poderes paranormales que algunos aseguran tener, serán veridicos en el momento en el que se presten a demostrar que los tienen. Y eso no ha sucedido, pues ha sido simpre lo contrario.

Han intentado demostrar algo, y se ha demostrado que había una explicacion razonable o cientifica en cada caso, con lo cual, de momento, hasta que no se demuestre lo contrario, dichos popderes paranormales, no existen!

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## Iban

Jajaja... Casi cierto, pero no del todo.

Yo puedo hablar con los muertos y, justo el día que voy a hacer la prueba en un laboratorio, no conseguir nada. Y eso lo que demuestra es que ESE día no lo he conseguido. Distinto sería si dijese que SIEMPRE hablo con los muertos. Pero si digo que A VECES hablo con los muertos...

Es un tema muy espinoso para ser categórico.

----------


## Pardo

Entonces, si yo digo que a veces me teletransporto? Que no siempre puedo, que es solo en ciertas ocasiones, deberían creerme?

Me parece absurdo!!!!!

Y porque entonces se da la casuaidad de que cuando, se hace bajo pruebas de lavoratorio nunca pueden? Será que los muertos son muy listos, y no quieren que se averigüe...?

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## Iban

Sí que resulta sospechoso, sí. :-)

Al final, la solución consiste en lo siguiente: no hay cosas ciertas o falsas, sino cosas sobre la que se puede tener una mayor o menor certeza; y la mayoría de las veces, esta certeza es subjetiva. O lo que es lo mismo: la verdad de un hecho depende de mí, que soy el que lo valoro. Desde hace cinco milenios se sigue buscando una sola cosa que se pueda considerar una verdad universal, y todavía no han dado con ella.

----------


## Pardo

Pues entoces, creo que esta claro. 

Yo, no me niego a creer, pero no creo en absoluto. El dia que alguien me demuestre lo contrario, me lo creere.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## FernandoEspi

Perdonad que me meta en este intercambio de post pero igual que la paradoja de las esmeraldas para poder decir por lo menos "a veces" o alguna vez, hay que haberlo conseguido por lo menos una vez, con las esmeraldas se dice eso con todas sin saberlo por no conocer el futuro pero lo que se hace es una extrapolación de un suceso que ocurre y está científicamente comprobado, así que se supone un comportamiento identico para las muestras de la misma especie, para una mayor "pirula" mental leerse cualquier libro de Isaac Asimov de la saga "Fundación".
Así que lo dicho, si no demuestras que has sido capaz de hacerlo alguna vez creo que no debes afirmar tal cosa con ningun advervio temporal. De hecho en test de personalidad y similares hay preguntas de testeo de sinceridad tipo:
Nunca llego tarde a los sitios:
a)Verdadero
b)Falso
Y por supuesto la correcta es b) ya que no hay nadie en el mundo que haya llegado a la hora en punto a todas sus citas y por eso por esta afirmación se puede extrapolar y decir que nadie será puntual en el 100% de sus citas a lo largo de su vida, no se conoce el futuro de la gente y menos de los que aún no han nacido pero se puede extrapolar por lo que se conoce.

----------


## Iban

Fernando: afirmar sobre los hechos es un derecho inherente a la libertad del hombre. Sean demostrables o no. incluso yo podría negar lo que has afirmado ahora con tanta convicción: algo que sucede siempre, no es algo cierto. Y aprovecho para meter con calzador la otra paradoja que se cuenta siempre con la de las esmeraldas.

¿Son todos los cuervos negros? Pues... hasta ahora, los que se conocen, sí lo son. Pero... ¿lo son TODOS?

:-)

----------


## Pardo

Sean Cuervos o esmeraldas, fijaros también ue estáis mencionando cosas que existen.... Pero de lo paranormal, de lo que nunca se ha demostrado que exista una sola prueba?

Por poner un caso... el 1er caso en el que se demostro una evidencia de conexión con el mas allá, fue el de las hermanas Fox, las cuales postriormete confesaron que habia truco en el tema....

----------


## FernandoEspi

Yo no estoy diciendo que todo sea cierto, si no lo que se hace científicamente es extrapolar el comportamiento general de una especie.
Por paradojas tenemos la de un árbol que cae en el bosque hace ruido si no hay nadie para oirlo, se supone que sí porque todos los árboles hacen ruido al caer.
Así que volviendo al caso de lo paranormal cuando se demuestre que algo es científicamente cierto, se combierte en algo con lo que se pueden haceer estadísticas y preveer un comportamiento, es decir, si se demuestra científicamente de que se puede uno teletransportar ya a partir de ahi se puede hablar de poderes o como quieras pero con una base científica que apoya la veracidad del hecho en cuestión.
Otra cosa es que tú como mago te atribuyas esos poderes y seas capaz de transformar lo que es imposible en una impresionante realidad, pero eso como sabemos no son poderes como tal

----------


## Pardo

> Yo no estoy diciendo que todo sea cierto, si no lo que se hace científicamente es extrapolar el comportamiento general de una especie.
> Por paradojas tenemos la de un árbol que cae en el bosque hace ruido si no hay nadie para oirlo, se supone que sí porque todos los árboles hacen ruido al caer.
> Así que volviendo al caso de lo paranormal cuando se demuestre que algo es científicamente cierto, se combierte en algo con lo que se pueden haceer estadísticas y preveer un comportamiento, es decir, si se demuestra científicamente de que se puede uno teletransportar ya a partir de ahi se puede hablar de poderes o como quieras pero con una base científica que apoya la veracidad del hecho en cuestión.
> Otra cosa es que tú como mago te atribuyas esos poderes y seas capaz de transformar lo que es imposible en una impresionante realidad, pero eso como sabemos no son poderes como tal



Pues a eso voy, a que los podres no existen! 
Lo que pasa es que por aquí se ha mencionado que si que existen porque no se puede demostrar que no existan.... Yo creo que debe de demostrase en todo caso el hecho de que algo existe.

Vaya lio ya con el tema... Ser o no ser, esa es la cuestión...

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

No deja de sorprenderme que los mentalistas sean absolutamente escépticos con cualquier cosa que se salga de los cauces de lo racional o de lo que nos es habitual. Francamente me resulta muy dificil de entender, uno se aproxima a estos temas porque le interesan no? mas cuando hace de ellos la forma de ganarte la vida. Desde el respeto me gustaria que alguien me lo explicara.

Yo no soy ningun apasionado de "lo paranomal"  pero me aproximo los temas que considero serios con la cautela y apertura de miras. No voy a salir en la tele diciendo que un extraterrestre me abdució o que un tio del la linea 902 te precide el furuto con una baraj de mus. Hay temas mucho mas serios que aunque siempre tengan el beneficio de la duda, meterlos en el mismo saco me parece un error.

Yo desdeluego pienso que hay mucho mas "realidad" de la que nosotros percibimos por nuestros sentidos, porque sencillamente nuestros puntos de vista no son absolutos. En resumen pienso que realmente no tenemos nila menor idea de lo que pasa.

un saludo

----------


## Iban

> No voy a salir en la tele diciendo que un extraterrestre me abdujo...
> 
> un saludo


Andrews, a ti te creerían...

 :Rofl:

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Vale es cierto... un etraterrestre me abdujo... pero el que me adivino el futuro en con una mano de chinchón fue casualidad !!!   :001 302:

----------


## Schindler

Yo creo en ella desde que ví este video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp6TeJ-QSx0

----------


## Mago Manolo

Oh... que recuerdos de mis clases de filosofía  :117:  Falta decir aquello que dijo el Griego de "Todos los Griegos son unos mentirosos" Generando asi una bonita paradoja :D

Decir que lo paranormal no existe por que tiene una explicación, eso también tela, claro que tiene una explicación, la gracia es que no la sabemos y hay que averiguarla, averiguarla no es malo ni falsea lo supuestamente "paranormal" todo lo contrario  :117: 

Dudo mucho que el primer caso fuese el de las Hermanas Fox, ya que se han dado muchos mas casos historicamente (reales o no).

----------


## Mago Manolo

por cierto, que entrañable el Turco Volador, entran ganas de tenerlo como mascota en una jaulita y darle alpiste :D 

 :117: DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

----------


## Pardo

> Dudo mucho que el primer caso fuese el de las Hermanas Fox, ya que se han dado muchos mas casos historicamente (reales o no).


Pues no duedes tanto, porque así es, la primera prueba tangible  de una posible conexión con el más allá fue esa. Aqui tienes mas información: http://www.mundoparanormal.com/docs/...piritismo.html

Y Andrews, referente a que los mentalistas no creemos, yo te puedo hablar popr mi, no por los demás, pues Blake, por ejemplo cree en Dios, Y otros mentalistas creen en otras cosas. Yo n lo único que creo, es en la posible existencia de vida en otro planeta, pues el universo es muy grande, y es posible que en otro luigar también haya vida (lo cual no quiere decir que hayan llegado hasta aqui para abdicir a nadie)

Yo, antes, de mas jovencito, creía en lo paranormal, en el más allá, en los espiritus, en la telepatia, etc. Y empece a interesarme por el tema, y es precisamente por eso por lo que poco a poco, deje de creer, porque me encontre con que no habia nunca ninguna prueba que lo afirmara una posible conexión, o un pequeño indicio de podre paranormal a nadie. Y mas aún, cuando em`pece en el mundodel mentalismo, que empece a saber las  técnicas necesarias para poder recrear cualquiera de las cosas que me apasionaban, De algun modo, esa es la razón por la cual me dedico al mentalismo, porque puedo recrear aquello que me apasionaba, aquello en lo que creia, y poco a poco he ido viendo que no es posible.

Lo cual, digo una vez más, no significa que me cierre en banda a creer. pues si algun dia alguien demuestra que es posible, creere en ello, y seguramente me apaione mas aún el tema, pero de momento, solo se han demostrado fraudes. Y lo que mas me jode, es que haya gente que se aproveche de los demás, haciendoles creer que tienen poderes, estafando a gente con problemas sacandoleshasta el último centimo posible paa hacerlee creer que podran curarles una enfermedad, o que podran contactar con su difunta madre, o que haran que uelva con su pareja, etc...

----------


## maximus

Hablar con los muertos es muy fácil. Todos podemos hacerlo. Otra cosa es que ellos te contesten. ¡Que se lo pregunten a Houdini!

Hablar con el más allá ya lo hacían muchos pueblos:
los egipcios: oráculos de Abydos, Heliópolis o el de Amón Ra en el oasis de Siwa...
los griegos:  Delfos, Olimpia, Dódona...
los romanos, los fenicios ... en fín ... nuestra historia está llena de gente que se ha dedicado a hablar con el más allá.
¿Alguien se cree que llegaban a comunicarse con sus dioses y divinidades?

Aramis Fuster, pasó de hablar con la gente del Up & Down a adivinar el futuro. Mas tarde lo hizo por la televisión y bastante mal, por cierto.

Ahora en Madrid creen en un tal Florentino Pérez que es el Mesías prometido para la salvación. 

El hombre desde que es hombre siempre ha tenido la necesidad de creer en un ser superior. 

Je, je,je...

----------


## Iban

Uy... estamos pasando de la parapsicología a la religión... ojito y pies de plomo, porque esto sí que puede ser un tema sensible...

----------

